#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος διαδικασίας λήψης-συντήρησης-θραύσης δοκιμίων σκυροδέματος

## SMBD

---

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

+ 30-40 ευρώ /σκυροδέτηση στις ανωτέρω τιμές.Αλλά γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό?

----------


## Xάρης

Για να έχει όλη την ευθύνη το εργαστήριο.
Σε περίπτωση αμφισβήτησης των αποτελεσμάτων θα πουν ότι δεν λήφθηκαν σωστά τα δοκίμια από τον επιβλέποντα μηχανικό (αδύναμος κρίκος). 
Ενώ σ' ένα έμπειρο πιστοποιημένο εργαστήριο δεν στέκουν αυτά.
Και αν σταθούν θα ζητήσει ο εργολάβος τα ρέστα από το εργαστήριο.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Σε περίπτωση αμφισβήτησης των αποτελεσμάτων θα πουν ότι δεν λήφθηκαν σωστά τα δοκίμια από τον επιβλέποντα μηχανικό (αδύναμος κρίκος).


Διαβάστε τις οδηγίες λήψης δοκιμίων κ εφαρμόστε τις κατά γράμμα.Δεν είναι κ τίποτα σπουδαίο!.

Αυτό που λες Χάρη ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρείες.Λύση:τους καλείς να έρθουν να πάρουν τα δικά τους δοκίμια,υπογράφεις στο δικό τους ταμπελάκι κ υπογράφουν στο δικό σου.Την ημέρα της θραύσης,παρίστασαι στα δικά τους κ στέλνουν κ δικό τους να παρίσταται στα δικά σου.Εγώ έτσι το έλυσα μια για πάντα αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## avgoust

Eχω με βάση προσωπική εμπειρία την πεποίθηση ότι τα ιδωτικά εργαστήρια μπορούν να βγάλουν επίτηδες μειωμένες αντοχές στα δοκίμια . Για να εισπράξουν μετά και την πυρηνοληψία.

----------


## Xάρης

*@zavi@tee.gr*
Γιατί μια εταιρεία σκυροδέματος να το κάνει αυτό και να μπει στο επιπλέον έξοδο;
Δεν έχουν καμιά υποχρέωση από το νόμο.
Μόνο για να μη χάσουν τον πελάτη ο οποίος πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλός υποθέτω.
Εκτός εάν ο ανταγωνισμός είναι τόσο σκληρός που... ό,τι ζητήσει ο πελάτης.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Δεν έχουν καμιά υποχρέωση από το νόμο.


Έχουν όμως *υποχρέωση* να υπογράψουν το δοκίμιο!.Που σημαίνει ότι αποδέχονται τη δειγματοληψία.Ε,επειδή ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν την αποδέχεται (παίζουν το χαρτί της ''κακής'' δειγματοληψίας),στέλνει εκπρόσωπό του στο έργο για λήψη ΔΙΚΩΝ τους δοκιμίων.Κ ο ένας υπογράφει του άλλου τα δοκίμια.Αν αρνούνται να υπογράψουν δοκίμια,η σκυροδέτηση ΔΕΝ ξεκινά.Πίστεψέ με,μέσα σε 15 λεπτά ή θα δεχθούν να υπογράψουν,ή θα στείλουν δικό τους εργαστηριακό.Προκειμένου να χάσουν την πρώτη βαρέλα...........
Και φυσικά μιλάμε ΜΟΝΟ για πιστοποιημένες εταιρείες........
Ένα άλλο χαρτί που παίζουν είναι ο ρευστοποιητής.Αλλά πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι δεν επιτρέπεται δειγματοληψία με ρευστοποιητή!Απ' όσο ξέρω........

Ρώτα κ το Μαρσέλλο,θα στο επιβεβαιώσει.Από το σεμινάριό του το έμαθα το κόλπο.Κ το εφάρμοσα δύσκολα με *πολλές* παναγίες στις εταιρείες........

* *************(μεταφορά από άλλο post του zavi)** ***********

* αν τα αποτελέσματα θραύσης είναι κοντά στα όρια του κριτηρίου,έστω κ να μην τα τηρούν,δεν χρειάζεται να ισοπεδώσουμε τον τόπο με κομπρεσέρ! :Χαρούμενος:  Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.Στο *ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ* σπίτι σκέψου,σε *ΥΠΟΣΤΗΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΙΣΟΓΕΙΟΥ*,η μία από τις 3 βαρέλες δεν έπιασε το κριτήριο αλλά ήταν κοντά.Τον λόγο τον ξέρω,η βαρέλα κόλλησε σε κίνηση λόγω πορείας στο κέντρο!Κ δεν υπήρχε χρόνος για επιστροφή βαρέλας,οπότε ήμουν στο ξεκίνημα της βαρέλας 14 λεπτά εκτός του μέγιστου χρόνου,με πρόσμικτο.Δυστυχώς,στο δοκίμιο των 7 ημερών το παρασκευαστήριο έκανε λάθος και το πήρε από καλή βαρέλα παρόλο που το είχα επισημάνει,οπότε i did not see that coming.......καταλαβαίνεις ότι το συνειδητοποίησα μετά από 28 ημέρες,όταν έριχνα πλάκα 3ου ορόφου.Αν ήμουν σχιζοφρενής,θα έπρεπε να ισοπεδώσω όλη την οικοδομή.......αλλά ήταν κοντά,έστω κ αν δεν το έπιανε.

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι υποχρέωση να υπογράψουν για την ορθή λήψη των δοκιμίων μας; 
Προκύπτει από νομοθεσία ή άγραφους κανόνες αγοράς;
Αυτός που θα το επιβεβαιώσεις φαντάζομαι θα είναι μηχανικός της εταιρείας σκυροδέματος.

Ρωτώ γιατί μπορεί εσύ ως χαρακτήρας και προσωπικότητα να έχεις τη δυνατότητα να το περάσεις ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι όχι.

----------


## avgoust

> .Αλλά πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι δεν επιτρέπεται δειγματοληψία με ρευστοποιητή!......


Στην παρ. 12,1,1,17 , του Κ.Τ.Σ. λέει όταν η αύξηση εργασιμότητας γίνεται με υπερρευστοποιητικό , η λήψη του δοκιμίου (άρθρο 13,3,9) θα γίνεται μετά την προσθήκη του υπερρευστοποιητικού.

Επίσης στην παρ.15.2.1. λέει ότι οι δειγματοληψίες γίνονται παρουσία των ενδιαφερομένων μελών και είναι έγκυρες αν το ένα κληθέν μέλος δεν προσέλθει. 

Αρα αρκεί να αποδεικνύεται ότι τους ειδοποίησες , έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## Xάρης

Και πώς αποδεικνύεται ότι τους ειδοποιήσαμε;
Μόνο εγγράφως. Με αποστολή fax, email και σημείωση πάνω στο δελτίο παραγγελίας.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

@terry
Περίπου 7-8ευρώ +ΦΠΑ για το κάθε δοκίμιο. Αν είναι πολλά τα κυβικά + ημερομίσθιο του υπεύθυνου εργαστηρίου για να είναι εκεί όλη μέρα να παίρνει τα δοκίμια.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Κάπου θυμάμαι στον ΚΤΣ είχα διαβάσει ότι από τη στιγμή που δεν παρίσταται εκπρόσωπος,τότε η εταιρεία ΔΕΝ μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει τη δειγματοληψία.Θα το ψάξω (και αυτό.....) κ θα ενημερώσω,όπως πάντα,έστω κ καθυστερημένα.

----------


## Xάρης

> ...Επίσης στην παρ.*15.2.1*. λέει ότι οι δειγματοληψίες γίνονται παρουσία των ενδιαφερομένων μελών και *είναι έγκυρες αν το ένα κληθέν μέλος δεν προσέλθει. 
> * 
> Αρα αρκεί να αποδεικνύεται ότι τους ειδοποίησες , έτσι δεν είναι ?


Απάντησε ο *avgoust* στο ερώτημα.

*Άρθρο 15 Κ.Τ.Σ. '97*

----------


## xda

Καλησπέρα!! Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς περίπου ποιο είναι το οικονομικό κόστος ανά δοκίμιο όταν τα στέλνεις για θραύση στο εργαστήριο?? 
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## tserpe

Καλο θα ηταν και καποιος να μας περιγραψει την ολη διαδικασια για την δειγματολειψια των δοκιμιων

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν ρωτάτε τον ειδικό, τον Μαρσέλλο;
Θέστε τα ερωτήματά σας στη σχετική κατηγορία, δηλαδή *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

